# More problems?  Canada reviews



## PClapham (Jul 22, 2005)

I tried viewing reviews on the Canada list and every one I tried came up "unknown resort."  There's a glitch there somewhere......
Anita


----------



## mas (Jul 22, 2005)

*same here*

   I'm seeing the same thing.  I tried two different browsers and several different resort pages.  All empty.  I sent a message to the Hawaii review manager (I was searching for Hawaii at the time) but given what I'm seeing now, I doubt he will be able to do much but verify my findings.


----------

